# convertir 6vcd a 12vcd o mas



## meledu (Feb 10, 2006)

hola chicos 
bueno habia mencionado que tengo una bateria de 6v sealed y quiero a traves de esta poner en marcha cualquier aparato que se me presente esque hace poco hice un proyecto hacerca de una fuente autonoma con la cual pudiera cargar las pilas de mi discman y poder alimentar al mismo tiempo pero ahora quiero ampliar dicho proyecto al nivel de que pueda poner en funcionamiento mi radio casette con cd solo que necesita 12v y alli esta el problema dado que mi bateria solo es de 6v ojala puedan ayudarme ok gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Feb 12, 2006)

bueno, para hacer eso necesitas una fuente conmutada (switchada), puede ser con transformador (hay muchos tipos, todo depende de la potencia que debas manejar) o sin transformadorr (del tipo boost, o buck boost). solo ten en cuenta que si vas a duplicar voltaje a la salida, a la entrada le vas a estar pidiendo a la bateria el doble de corriente. esto va hacer que te dure menos la bateria. Además. las fuentes conmutadas son algo dificiles de construir, pero si te gusta muchísimop la electrónica y quieres trabajarle, pues te la abientas. si no, pues mejor compra otro bateria igual a la que tienes y ponlas en serie


----------



## meledu (Feb 14, 2006)

hola juan carlos de veras que me gusta la electronica y en ves de optar por la mas facil de comprar algo quiero construirla pero bueno aunque sea compleja ademas quiero que mi fuente sea portatil y otra bateria ocupara mucho mas espacio pero bueno ojala me puedas dar unas cuantas web donde pueda encontrar algun diagrama de la fuente que me dices pero quiero una sin transformador, otra cosa mi bateria es de 4 A quisiera saber cual es el maximo amperaje que tendria a la salida. gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## meledu (Feb 14, 2006)

aparte del diagrama que me puedas proporcionar quisiera que no presentaran bobinas esque no entiendo mucho de eso


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 1, 2006)

No hace falta una fuente switching si no es mucha la potencia.  Con un LM555 diodos y capacitores se puede armar un doblador de tension.  No solo eso, tambien triplicadores etc, y lo mejor de todo: conversores de positivo a negativo. O sea que de una bateria de 6V podrias tener una fuente de +/-12V.
Esto sirve si no se le exige mucha corriente a la fuente, sino....

Un ejemplo de esto es el MAX232 que a partir de una tension TTL (5V) genera tensiones RS232 o sea mayores a 5V y menores a -5V.  Yo tengo uno andando a +/-16V.  Pero a no confundirse, este es un driver TTL/RS232, la corriente que entrega es infima.

Si te interesa saber mas te paso links donde podes ver como funciona el doblador.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Mar 2, 2006)

lo que pasa mustang es que de las fuentes que estas hablando tambien son switchadas. por ejemplo, el 555 es un oscilador que prende y apaga, solo asi se puede duplicar el voltaje. si meledú se avienta por una si, pues pásale el diagrama, solo que esta fuente casi no va entregar corriente. Si requiere de corriente (tal vez 2 amp por eso de que dice que es de 4 amp su batería) los capacitores tendrán que ser de un valor muy alto (porque ellos son los que darían la corriente) y el rizo será muy grande (a mnoes que aumente la frecuencia de conmutación, que se puede hacer cambiandole el capacitor que lleva conectado el 555). Por otro lado el 232 es un dispositivo de comunicación para la compu, entonces exagerándole, te debe entregar unos 100mA. habrá que revisarlo en su hoja de datos.

Meledu, por otro lado, no hay fuente conmutada que entregue potencia (supongamos, arriba de 2W) sin transformador o por lo menos, bobina. Asi que pa tu proyecto tendras que construir una bobina eh. Si quieres experimenter con la fuente de mustang que utiliza el 555, porque esa no utiliza bobinas. pero si no te sirve (debido a la baja corriente o a mucho ruido en el voltaje de salida), entonces ya te digo como hacer una fuente tipo boost que es la más conveniente para ti.


----------



## meledu (Mar 3, 2006)

ok amigo lo que quiero es una corriente que me sirva para un reproductor de cd asi que plis pasame algunos datos aunque la verdad que esto de elevar voltaje es nuevo para mi ..........gracias de antemano.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Juan Carlos lo que decis en rigor de verdad es completamente cierto. Lo que pasa es que yo me referia a verdaderas fuentes switching como la de la PC, impresora, etc.  Estos dispositivos pequeños que propuse no deberian entrar en esa categoria, jaja.

Por otro lado lo del MAX232 era solo un ejemplo de doblador, obviamente no se utiliza para alimentar nada mas que las entradas de un puerto 232, que por cierto segun la norma que creo que es la V.32 deberia soportar 500mA. En verdad RS es Recommended Standard y el standard que surgio luego tiene distintos nombres segun se trate de la norma americana o la europea.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Mar 8, 2006)

ok meledu, mira, toda fuente conmutada (switchada) constan de una etapa de switcheo (voltaje que enciende y apaga a una velocidad muy grande, 30000 veces por segundo o más) y una etapa de potencia. La etapa de potencia en relaidad es la fuente, que en este caso se llama fuente Boost. el diagrama de esta fuente te lo paso en el esquema que se llama boost.gif. Ahi puedes ver el simbolo de un interruptor. Ese interruptor es el que se enciende y se apaga muy rápido, por lo tanto se sustituye por un mosfet. Y este mosfet es controlado por la etapa de switcheo. En la otra figura que te la paso en documento de word esta el esquema de una fuente boost que yo hice. El circuito integrado es el que se encarga del switcheo y su matrícula es el TL494. es facil de conseguir. espero que te sirva y ya me dices haber que onda


----------



## SGG (Mar 9, 2006)

quiero hacer mencion aunque no sea lo mas (aunque aconsejable para este caso) un viejo método de elevacion de tension...

bajado en la idea apara mentes abiertas de que los transformadores de 220/12 por ejemplo.... también pueden utilizarse a la inversa ! que quiero decir... que cuando no teníamos las fuentecitas swcith integradas que cuestan poco dinero como las tenemos ahora, en tu caso lo que se habria echo era tomar tus 6vdc, hacerlos oscilar con dos transistores conviertiendolos en 12vac y aplicarlos a un transformador con la salida deseada (en tu caso 12V) y vuelta a rectificar.

Es un metodo que se emplea aun para potencias mayores, es una tecnologia anticuada pero bien conocida y hasta unos 60W es relativamente facil y muy eficas. lo que tenes es el tamaño y peso fisico mucho mayores que algo swciht... se podria hacer para tu caso.. pero no seria facil conseguir un transformador 12v/6v...

Asi que por eso.... solo para información general! suerte con eso!


----------



## meledu (Mar 13, 2006)

querido juan carlos me parece muy interesante lo que me haz planteado acerca de una fuente tipo bost pero la verdad esque no se nada de ese asunto nisiquiera se como hacer la bobina que pones alli y tampóco se que es un mosfet aver si me puedes dar una ayuda adicional......


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Mar 14, 2006)

ok, mira, un mosfet es como un transistor. los dos tienen tres patitas, una de ellas controla la corriente que pasa por las otras dos. el transistor trabaja por corriente (una corriente pequeña controla una mucho más grande) y un mosfet trabaja por voltaje (un voltaje con muy poca corriente controla una corriente mucho más grande). debido a que a travez de ellos, señales pequeñas controlan señales muy grandes, se dide que "amplifican" por eso son utilizados en cualquier amplificador de audio. Pero estos dispositivos se pueden utilizar como apagadores. Por ejemplo, en el mosfet, si tu no quieres que fluya corriente a travéz de él, no le pongas voltaje en la terminal de control (gate) y cuando quieras que fluya corriente, pues le aplicas voltaje en la terminal de control. Ahora, los mosfet pueden endender y apagar muy rápido (unas 500000 veces por segundo sin problemas), por eso son tan utilizados en las fuentes conmutadas. apropósito, toda fuente conmutada basa su principio de operación en un interruptor que se enciende y se apaga (elemento de conmutación, por ejemplo, mosfet), elementos que guardan energía (capacitores y BOBINAS, sorry) y elementos rectificadores (diodos de alta velocidad porque tambien encienden y apagan muy rapido).

Ahora, en tu caso, lo que más te recomiendo es una fuente "push pull", solo que no te la habia recomendado porque necesita transformador, y el diseño del transformador es mucho más dificil que el de una bobina. te recomiendo esta fuente debido a su capacidad de "regulación" sin necesidad de "retroalimentar" (que eso ya esta muy complicado para un principiante). y esque tu necesitas un buen regulador para no quemar tu reproductor de cd's. aunque lo que dijo SGG es muy cierto (la fuente que dice el es del tipo push pull tambien). el circuito oscilador que dice lo desechamos, mejor hacemos otro que sea mucho más estable, y el trasformador lo podemos tomar de uno de los que comvierten de 240V a 120V. es una trasformador que divide el voltaje entre 2, pero que si lo conectamos al reves, nos va a duplicar el voltaje. Lo malo esque este transformador será algo grande y pesado (desventajas para ser portatil). por otro lado, si tienes alguien que te ayude a hacer tú tu propio transformador (porque yo no podría desde aqui a menos que tengas las características del nucleo que vayas a utilizar) pues abientatelo, ya que este transformador sería pequeño y muy ligero. Y ya si de plano no, pues ve viendo esos transformadores de 240 a 120V. son muy comunes ya que se utilizan para conectar aparatos en las casas. solo que necesitarías uno como de 100W por lo menos (por eso digo que va estar grande y pesadito) de donde eres?


----------



## meledu (Mar 18, 2006)

soy de peru amigo y sabes que quiero es aprender osea que me gustaria mucho hacer el tipo de fuente que me dijiste yo ya hice un conversor con transformador y es pesadote lo que te pido es que me indiques cada componente del diagrama y aver si me mandas una web en donde pueda leer algo al respecto


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Mar 22, 2006)

perfecto, eres aventado (a), por cierto, eres hombre o mujer? no sé como dirigirme a ti. Bueno, en wikipedia puedes consultar las bases de funcionamiento (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Push-pull_converter). Cuando la leas dale click a todos los links (lo que esta de azul) para que aprendas toooodoooo. Fijate que estoy viendo lo que dice y esta muy muy completo. wikipedia es una enciclopedia gratuita por internet. tambein esta en español, asi que si quieres buscarla. Vas aprender muchas cosas. Ahi vienen todos los tipod de convertidores (en dc to dc converter), que es un capacitor y bueno, buscale y encontraras muchisima información ahi. cualquier cosa me preguntas.

Yo por lo mientras estoy haciendo una fuente de 12 a 120V (voy a ver si puedo llegar a 150V) de 1000W. En cuanto la termine te paso el diagrama, porque de ahi te van a servir muchas cosas, como por ejemplo, el circuito PWM (modulador de ancho de pulso) el cual se utiliza en cualquier convertidor dc-dc. Yo creo que en esta y la semana que sigue ya esta trabajando. nos vemos


----------



## Randy (Mar 22, 2006)

general mente pongo: Buscalo en el google....

asi que .... Buscalo en el google 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm

aunk a mi punto de vista  lo de la fuente conmutada es la mejor opcion




Saludos


----------



## meledu (Abr 5, 2006)

gracias amigo por sus respuestas y bueno soy hombre mi nombe es eduardo y suy de peru,............


----------



## fulio81 (Abr 13, 2006)

hola Juan Carlos López le puedo pedir un favor me podria enviar el diseño de la fuente tl494 buck si tiene la se boost y la push-pull.

gracias


----------



## fulio81 (Abr 13, 2006)

visiten esta paguina donde pueden encontrar un software para la simulacion de diseños de potencia www.powersys.fr


----------



## DJ_Filo (Jun 8, 2006)

Buenas. Sobre la fuente de que habló AGG, a la vieja usanza, comentarte que te resultará muy fácil hallar un transformador que te sirva: Bastará con que uses uno normal de 220 a 6v de 3A, de los pensados para rectificador bifásico de onda completa (con 2 diodos) Estos transformadores, si se los alimenta con 220 se obtienen 12 voltios en los extremos 6 y 6 con la mitad de la intensidad (1.5A en este caso). Si en tu montaje vas a alimentar algo con una batería de 6v y no te supone un problema que haya contacto físico entre el circuito a ella conectado y la salida, sólo tienes que conectar el circuito de que habló AGG entre una de las tomas de 6v y 0. Entre las tomas de 6 y 6v obtendrás 12, y de paso, en la de 220, los 220 correspondientes.


----------



## Fosy (Mar 10, 2011)

hola!
Soy nuevo aki una pregunta a todos jaja o a quien pueda ayudarme quiero ver si se puede amplificar un voltaje de entrada de 1.5vdc a 120vca lo que pasa es que tengo un proyecto ecologico se trata de generar energia con alimentos y otras cosas pero los voltajes que consigo soy muy bajos el maximo es de 1.5vdc y quiero encender un foco o cualquier aparato que utilize 120vac pero no se como si alguin me puede ayudar estaria muy agradecido de antemano gracias


----------

